# 2011 Suzuki DF60 help...Little clatter when shifting into gear



## Redfisher80 (Jul 17, 2017)

Calling all Suzuki DF60 owners.....I have a 2011 DF60 with just at 100 hours. I have noticed when shifting into forward or reverse there is a clatter/ clunking (not grinding) at low idle until I hit a high enough rpm then it goes away. I really notice it when flushing the motor after a trip. I do notice it when the boat is launched but it’s not nearly as noticeable. Just replaced all lower unit oil...no metal at all or water at all, super clean.

I have owned the boat for about a year now. Just before I purchased it from the original owner, the shift cables were replaced. I only had about the last 60% of the binnacle shifter to use from idle to WOT going forward, reverse was fine. I figured the cables just needed an adjustment....after looking, I noticed that the backup nuts on the shift cables were not even tight. I made some adjustments and got the slack out of the cables and all seems well, at least in the driveway. 

With the cables corrected, I am still hearing the clunking noise and cannot figure out what it is....is this normal with all df60’s?

Just to be clear, there is no slack in the prop (checked that), the cables are correct now (corrected that).

I have asked about 10 different boat shops and some say it’s normal as the clutch is bouncing around until you hit a high enough rpm.....and other say it should not make any noise in or out of the water at low rpm or high rpm. I have read that some folks have had loose fly wheels, some had broken motor mounts that could cause the clunking noise.....all are good with my zuke! I’ll 

Any advice is greatly appreciated!!!!
Thanks,
Redfisher


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2018)

Prop chatter most likely. You didn’t hear it with the old two strokes but it was there. I will say when you shift do it as swiftly as possible until engauged, this will prevent premature wear on the clutchdog.


----------



## Redfisher80 (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks Boatbrains....I figured it was alright....the motor runs awesome after the clatter is gone.

I have been in touch with Jack Foreman....I am re-propping with a 12 1/2 or 12 5/8 at a 14 or 15 degree pitch with a triple cup....much beefier than anything on the market. Also going to take off my whale tail xl and add a Shaw wing. I’ll let you know how it goes....

Thanks
Redfisher


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Not sure what causes it but my 2015 does the same thing. Have a buddy with a 2017 also does the same thing. Both motors have jack foreman props.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2018)

I’d say most of it is because how quiet the fourstrokes are, we hear it now when with the 2strokes we couldn’t.


----------



## Redfisher80 (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks guys....would rather be safe than sorry.....just need to keep fishing!!! 

Can’t wait to get the new wheel from jack.....should have it done after July 4th, I’ll keep everyone posted on the results.

Currently I cannot jack the motor up with the Suzuki prop very much at all without losing the bite on the prop, have to slow down to get good grip.
I will be moving the motor to the lowest bolt holes on motor to the jack plate and adding the Shaw wing....does anyone know anything about the cougar capture????
Seems to be the same as the Shaw wing except built out of aluminum and also mounts without having to drill into the lower unit....only $200 vs the Shaw wing at $400 with hardware! They also make a carbon fiber model that will not delaminate like some of the early Shaw wings.

Thanks Again,
Redfisher


----------



## Redfisher80 (Jul 17, 2017)

Apologies....the capture is made out of fiberglass also but reinforced with Kevlar....per their website....


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

I hear that cougar marine plate is pretty darn nice. Just ask Bill the owner. Ha. Seriously hear it's a nice plate though.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tran plates are much better, cheaper, built very solid and look much better in mh opinion. I’m sure Jack mentioned them.


----------



## Redfisher80 (Jul 17, 2017)

I was looking at the Tran Plates as well.....Jack did recommend them. I cannot find anything on their website but I am calling tomorrow.


----------



## Redfisher80 (Jul 17, 2017)

Team, 
Quick update....just got back from the boat shop and had them check this out.....turns out, it is 100% prop chatter and clutch dog engagement.

They put it up in gear slightly and had a composite board with rubber on it. One of the techs touched the board on the tip of the propeller while spinning and you could hear it click/ chatter each time the prop came in contact with the rubber.

Time to fish!
Thanks Again,
Redfisher


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

So what is the solution curing it?

Every Zuke I've been in never had that problem and were the quietest thing going in and out of gears of every other make of OB out there, IMO.


----------



## Redfisher80 (Jul 17, 2017)

No fix....even called Suzuki North America and they said it was normal for the clutch dog to slightly clatter when shifting in between neutral and forward as well as neutral and reverse. Just need to engage into gear faster.

Since Suzuki eliminated the button/ trigger (similar to mercury) on the binnacle shifters before going into gear for the four strokes, they have had this issue.....it is normal and does not hurt the engine in any way per Suzuki customer service.

It is way more noticeable on the four strokes as they are so much quieter than all the 2 strokes. The 2 strokes also do it but due to the decibel output, you never heard it. 

I will say, I ran all day on the lake yesterday and barely heard anything while in the water.

Thanks,
Redfisher


----------

